# Jonathon Taylor starts classes at Bama today



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

What a joke. So much for class and character


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2015)

What he did at Uga  is a  non issue in Alabama.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re:*

It doesn't seem to be confirmed yet from what I read.  But no matter, these young men should get 2nd chances.  I see no problem with that!  It just might turn out good for him!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2015)

He Ray Rice'd his gf.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2015)

He choked and hit his girlfriend and double cashed checks at UGA. He's already had a second chance. Might as well get the good out of these kids that you can if another team is going to pick them up. "In house" seems to work better than "get out of the house".


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2015)

Well...Saban just figured if they got him, it'd keep him from going to play at Auburn.  Good use of scholarship dollars imho.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

formula1 said:


> It doesn't seem to be confirmed yet from what I read.  But no matter, these young men should get 2nd chances.  I see no problem with that!  It just might turn out good for him!



How any second chances are enough. The dude stole from UGA and was given a second chance then decided to choke and punch his girlfriend with a closed fist per the police report. So he should be given ANOTHER chance to make the NFL??? Come on.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 7, 2015)

I really wondered where this kid would end up....    

So much fail in this


http://capstonereport.com/2014/09/23/shocker-auburn-pursuing-another-player-criminal-past/24229/


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 7, 2015)

Bama fans were mocking Auburn for potentially taking Taylor, I wonder if they will call Saban out for this.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2015)

any future problems with Taylor will be handled "in house".


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

Queue the Saban diciplines and every kid needs three or four chances crowd... Wins is all that matters in this state.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 7, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Queue the Saban diciplines and every kid needs three or four chances crowd... Wins is all that matters in this state.



I noticed you put 3-4 since Saint gives 2 , if your JHC .....also Mary Jane is one thing beating a woman( at least to me ) is another


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 7, 2015)

Who really is "Second chanceU/ThugU?   Its really debatable.  


Alabama 
DJ Pettway: Robbery 
Ty Flournoy-Smith: Theft 
Jonathan Taylor: Theft & Aggravated Assault/Family Violence 

Auburn 
Cam Newton: Theft 
Nick Marshall: Theft 
Tray Matthews: Theft 

LSU 
Zach Mettenberger: Sexual Battery 

Ole Miss 
Jeremiah Masoli: Burglary 

Texas A&M 
Cameron Clear: Theft


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Who really is "Second chanceU/ThugU?   Its really debatable.
> 
> 
> Alabama
> ...




Looking at that it really is laughable when Bama fans poke fun at FSU. Win at all costs.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

yellowduckdog said:


> I noticed you put 3-4 since Saint gives 2 , if your JHC .....also Mary Jane is one thing beating a woman( at least to me ) is another




Yeah I did. Kids do deserve a second chance. By the time Auburn or Bama recruits them after they have had their chances they are on their 3rd or 4th. Sorry man but it's shameful.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

LanierSpots said:


> Who really is "Second chanceU/ThugU?   Its really debatable.
> 
> 
> Alabama
> ...




But why??? Is it all about the W's??? Where does the line get drawn?


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> But why??? Is it all about the W's??? Where does the line get drawn?



It is all about the wins I think.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> But why??? Is it all about the W's??? Where does the line get drawn?



It's WIN first and then pick out the feel good stories about how well things worked out. These guys never screw up again after crossing the state line.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 7, 2015)

Didn't you guys see the way the oh st QB gashed them up the middle?  They needed some beef with an attitude to plug the middle. Saban has never been about "character" and "discipline", that has been debunked for a few years now.  Saban is about winning and that is all he is about, like it or not, it is what it is.  He has been successful at the winning part so I guess it works for him.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Didn't you guys see the way the oh st QB gashed them up the middle?  They needed some beef with an attitude to plug the middle. Saban has never been about "character" and "discipline", that has been debunked for a few years now.  Saban is about winning and that is all he is about, like it or not, it is what it is.  He has been successful at the winning part so I guess it works for him.



You take that back. He is concerned for the safety of the players on defense. That's why he doesn't run that type of...oops.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't like it but hope it works out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2015)

Lol at moral victories.

Carry on now


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 7, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Yeah I did. Kids do deserve a second chance. By the time Auburn or Bama recruits them after they have had their chances they are on their 3rd or 4th. Sorry man but it's shameful.



Oh but your Saint actually offered JHC a 3rd he just didn't accept  funny how all people justify what there team does no matter what..including his holiness


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 7, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Bama fans were mocking Auburn for potentially taking Taylor, I wonder if they will call Saban out for this.



I'm not sure that I'm good with this...but i've been wrong before


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 7, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> But why??? Is it all about the W's??? Where does the line get drawn?



Pettway was one of four, the other three were not asked back including a 5* recruit and 4* LB
Saban has dismissed far more than he's brought on...but that does not bolster ya'll's argument.


----------



## formula1 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re:*



greene_dawg said:


> How any second chances are enough. The dude stole from UGA and was given a second chance then decided to choke and punch his girlfriend with a closed fist per the police report. So he should be given ANOTHER chance to make the NFL??? Come on.



Sure he did plenty wrong.  No question about that.  I just want men, especially young men like this, to have chances to change their ways though I also recognize there are consequences for those errors.  I don't think its my place to decide what the consequences should be either. 

I wonder how many times we've had do overs in our lifetime.  I know my count and I'm thankful for do overs!  Who a person is now may not look very good but it is always the end of the story that matters!  Peace to you!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol at moral victories.
> 
> Carry on now



Lol, are you Bigsteve's child, lol.


----------



## antharper (Jan 8, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Sure he did plenty wrong.  No question about that.  I just want men, especially young men like this, to have chances to change their ways though I also recognize there are consequences for those errors.  I don't think its my place to decide what the consequences should be either.
> 
> I wonder how many times we've had do overs in our lifetime.  I know my count and I'm thankful for do overs!  Who a person is now may not look very good but it is always the end of the story that matters!  Peace to you!



This is so true , I know I'm glad I had second chances on a lot of things  go dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 8, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Sure he did plenty wrong.  No question about that.  I just want men, especially young men like this, to have chances to change their ways though I also recognize there are consequences for those errors.  I don't think its my place to decide what the consequences should be either.
> 
> I wonder how many times we've had do overs in our lifetime.  I know my count and I'm thankful for do overs!  Who a person is now may not look very good but it is always the end of the story that matters!  Peace to you!



I agree with second chances, but I also believe in punishment, because without that, what discourages someone from doing the same harmful things over and over?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2015)

Scumbags united!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 9, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Sure he did plenty wrong.  No question about that.  I just want men, especially young men like this, to have chances to change their ways though I also recognize there are consequences for those errors.  I don't think its my place to decide what the consequences should be either.
> 
> I wonder how many times we've had do overs in our lifetime.  I know my count and I'm thankful for do overs!  Who a person is now may not look very good but it is always the end of the story that matters!  Peace to you!



Whule I agree in principal I don't think guys like these should be given yet another chance at being a professional football player. That would mean there are no repercussions for his actions.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I agree with second chances, but I also believe in punishment, because without that, what discourages someone from doing the same harmful things over and over?



Was he not punished?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Whule I agree in principal I don't think guys like these should be given yet another chance at being a professional football player. That would mean there are no repercussions for his actions.



you don't think that he's had "repercussions" from his actions?...do you know if he was punished? how he was punished? any restitution?
...or do you just not want to see him as a professional football player, which, by the way he would not necessarily need BAMA or anyone else to make that happen...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 9, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> you don't think that he's had "repercussions" from his actions?...do you know if he was punished? how he was punished? any restitution?
> ...or do you just not want to see him as a professional football player, which, by the way he would not necessarily need BAMA or anyone else to make that happen...



My unfiltered opinion is that he is trash. Sorry. Is what it is. As the father of two daughters I cannot excuse or look past the fact that a 340 pound man choked and punched with a closed fist a woman half his size. It is cowardly and inexcusable. I am personally happy that he is no longer on my football team and is now on yours. This is not about second chances. He's had those. This is about the fact that he can make Alabama a better football team so they will look past it. At best they will mask it as some public service and the sheep in this state will follow along in masses because you are not allowed to question Saban in these parts. If you do you are banished from the media, press conferences, fan base, etc... It really is sad.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 9, 2015)

*Thank you....*



greene_dawg said:


> My unfiltered opinion is that he is trash. Sorry. Is what it is. As the father of two daughters I cannot excuse or look past the fact that a 340 pound man choked and punched with a closed fist a woman half his size. It is cowardly and inexcusable. I am personally happy that he is no longer on my football team and is now on yours. This is not about second chances. He's had those. This is about the fact that he can make Alabama a better football team so they will look past it. At best they will mask it as some public service and the sheep in this state will follow along in masses because you are not allowed to question Saban in these parts. If you do you are banished from the media, press conferences, fan base, etc... It really is sad.



Based on all the media outbursts over this, what you just said is pretty much the majority view.  Let's move on!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> My unfiltered opinion is that he is trash. Sorry. Is what it is. As the father of two daughters I cannot excuse or look past the fact that a 340 pound man choked and punched with a closed fist a woman half his size. It is cowardly and inexcusable. I am personally happy that he is no longer on my football team and is now on yours. This is not about second chances. He's had those. This is about the fact that he can make Alabama a better football team so they will look past it. At best they will mask it as some public service and the sheep in this state will follow along in masses because you are not allowed to question Saban in these parts. If you do you are banished from the media, press conferences, fan base, etc... It really is sad.



_*This *_is really your unfiltered opinion,...certainly not fact.
Like I mentioned earlier, Saban has tossed more than he's brought back, including 4 & 5* players,...but that does not fit your narrative.

My initial reaction to JT was " I don't like this, dude is a bad apple",...but I don't have all the facts, nor have I seen any thing that this guy has done to try and resurrect himself...nor have you or anyone on this board.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> _*This *_is really your unfiltered opinion,...certainly not fact.
> Like I mentioned earlier, Saban has tossed more than he's brought back, including 4 & 5* players,...*but that does not fit your narrative.*



There's alot of that going on.  Don't you know that Richt is the only coach that kicks bad apples from his roster?  My question, which has never been answered, is....If Richt is sooooo righteous, why don't he stop recruiting these types of players to begin with.

Scum of the Earth Jimbo STOPPED recruiting Nick Marshall after a couple trips to Rochelle.  He saw the red flags.  Mark Richt?  Full speed ahead, even wasted a scholly on Lonnie Outlaw to help get Marshall on campus.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Lol, are you Bigsteve's child, lol.



Who ever you want me to be.    

Just laughing at the normal moral victory campaign from the same fan base as always.  Established 1981.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 9, 2015)

I know everyone likes to act as if "my team or coach does it right and yours doesn't" but in this case it isn't quite as open ended.  The "facts " are that Taylor was first caught in the check fraud scandal at uga.  He was disciplined and given a second chance to prove himself.  He was then arrested for battery of his girlfriend that included hitting her with a closed fist and then choking her.  He is still facing felony charges in Clarke county and will have to go to court.  I do wonder why most bama fans refuse to question Saban as if he has never shown questionable judgement.  Mark Richt has recruited and allowed numerous players on campus that most fans and alumni are embarrassed of, (Odell Thurman, Isiah Crowell, etc...). I'm not afraid to admit when my team looks foolish.  Nick Saban allowing a known abuser of women on his football team demonstrates that winning does trump all or he wouldn't have him there.  This isn't a DUI, possession of marijuana, or breaking curfew, this was felony assault of a female, enough said.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 9, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> I know everyone likes to act as if "my team or coach does it right and yours doesn't" but in this case it isn't quite as open ended.  The "facts " are that Taylor was first caught in the check fraud scandal at uga.  He was disciplined and given a second chance to prove himself.  He was then arrested for battery of his girlfriend that included hitting her with a closed fist and then choking her.  He is still facing felony charges in Clarke county and will have to go to court.  I do wonder why most bama fans refuse to question Saban as if he has never shown questionable judgement.  Mark Richt has recruited and allowed numerous players on campus that most fans and alumni are embarrassed of, (Odell Thurman, Isiah Crowell, etc...). I'm not afraid to admit when my team looks foolish.  Nick Saban allowing a known abuser of women on his football team demonstrates that winning does trump all or he wouldn't have him there.  This isn't a DUI, possession of marijuana, or breaking curfew, this was felony assault of a female, enough said.



and the Truth shall set you free........... I can look over some things, beating a kid or a woman is not one of those things.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Who ever you want me to be.
> 
> Just laughing at the normal moral victory campaign from the same fan base as always.  Established 1981.



Well just few months ago, the Bama fan base was mocking the East Alabama School for the criminally challenged for potentially taking a known woman beater in, yet now since he has arrived in Tuscaloosa, it's Roll Tide, whatever it takes to win.  Where does it stop?  Who would you object to Saban recruiting, where would you draw the line personally, as long as that person could help Bama win?   If Aron Hernandez had eligibility left, would you welcome him as a player for Bama?  

You should also look up moral victory vs morality itself.  There's a difference.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 9, 2015)

Dunno.  

Don't care about what the barn does.


----------



## riprap (Jan 9, 2015)

Funny how this kid (yeah right)...couldn't get on a military base to be a laborer on a job site, but he is allowed tens of thousands of dollars worth of scholarship dollars to play football. He is also allowed to be on the same campus with girls who could get the same treatment. It doesn't really matter where he got kicked off the team. He IS being rewarded for his actions and getting a fast track to the NFL and millions of dollars.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 10, 2015)

What I found most interesting is that Saban didn't reach out to Richt to ask about Taylor.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> What I found most interesting is that Saban didn't reach out to Richt to ask about Taylor.



How do we know he didn't? 

I don't know what the answer is for players kicked off a team and signed by another team. Serious offenses are handled by the court system and college coaches and admins decide scholarship status.
If a player/athlete commits a crime, serves his time, treatment, counseling, or punishment, at what point do you consider his debt to society repaid? The NCAA is slap full of players who got 2nd and more chances. It's not confined to any one conference or team.


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2015)

http://thekimberlyjoynerblog.wordpr...violence-and-the-problem-with-second-chances/


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> http://thekimberlyjoynerblog.wordpr...violence-and-the-problem-with-second-chances/



He hasn't gone to trial yet? Now, i really am confused....


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He hasn't gone to trial yet? Now, i really am confused....



Yeah, what happens if he convicted during Bama's football season and has to go jail when CNS needs him the most?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Yeah, what happens if he convicted during Bama's football season and has to go jail when CNS needs him the most?



You got me, bro.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> How do we know he didn't?
> 
> I don't know what the answer is for players kicked off a team and signed by another team. Serious offenses are handled by the court system and college coaches and admins decide scholarship status.
> If a player/athlete commits a crime, serves his time, treatment, counseling, or punishment, at what point do you consider his debt to society repaid? The NCAA is slap full of players who got 2nd and more chances. It's not confined to any one conference or team.


When Alabama this week signed Jonathan Taylor, a player dismissed from Georgia last summer and still facing a felony charge, Alabama athletic director Bill Battle said the Crimson Tide "thoroughly investigated numerous sources" concerning Taylor's situation.

Those sources apparently did not include Georgia head coach Mark Richt.

Asked this week whether Georgia coaches had talked with Alabama about Taylor, Richt told the Macon Telegraph, "I didn't get contacted."


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 10, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> There's alot of that going on.  Don't you know that Richt is the only coach that kicks bad apples from his roster?  My question, which has never been answered, is....If Richt is sooooo righteous, why don't he stop recruiting these types of players to begin with.
> 
> Scum of the Earth Jimbo STOPPED recruiting Nick Marshall after a couple trips to Rochelle.  He saw the red flags.  Mark Richt?  Full speed ahead, even wasted a scholly on Lonnie Outlaw to help get Marshall on campus.


Find a single post where i said Richt was "soooo righteous" and I will send a full beer truck of your favorite beer to your house. Find a time where we took a transfer who was kicked off of another sec team for theft or beating women and I will send another. I will wait here.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 10, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Yeah, what happens if he convicted during Bama's football season and has to go jail when CNS needs him the most?



What if he's proven innocent?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 10, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> What if he's proven innocent?



If he were innocent, he wouldn't have been booted from UGA.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 10, 2015)

If you read the details, his attorney isn't really even questioning guilt or innocence, it was pretty clear cut, he is trying to get the charges reduced to misdemeanor level.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 10, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> If you read the details, his attorney isn't really even questioning guilt or innocence, it was pretty clear cut, he is trying to get the charges reduced to misdemeanor level.



Yep


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 10, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> If he were innocent, he wouldn't have been booted from UGA.



Well then if the courts agree then I hope he's gone.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 10, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Well then if the courts agree then I hope he's gone.



But, but,,, no one spoke with Mark Richt, so he is guilty and should be gone. 

Moral victory attempt # 399


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 11, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Well then if the courts agree then I hope he's gone.



You seem to be reasonable, your buddy, not so much.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 11, 2015)

Isaiah Crowell's charges were dropped. Just sayin....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 12, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Find a single post where i said Richt was "soooo righteous" and I will send a full beer truck of your favorite beer to your house. Find a time where we took a transfer who was kicked off of another sec team for theft or beating women and I will send another. I will wait here.



Show me where I said you did and I'll send the beer truck back to ya.  You know darn well that the prevailing attitude from UGA fans in general is to point to teams that perform better on the field as "winning at all costs", whereas Saint Richt would NEVER allow such ruffians on his team.

I agree that Richt is a good man and runs as clean a program as anyone, but to act like he doesn't allow bad apples on his team is laughable.

Again, this isn't levelled at you personally, just your fanbase in general.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2015)

this kid should be playing at alabama st or Jacksonville st or auburn.


----------



## Horns (Jan 12, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Show me where I said you did and I'll send the beer truck back to ya.  You know darn well that the prevailing attitude from UGA fans in general is to point to teams that perform better on the field as "winning at all costs", whereas Saint Richt would NEVER allow such ruffians on his team.
> 
> I agree that Richt is a good man and runs as clean a program as anyone, but to act like he doesn't allow bad apples on his team is laughable.
> 
> Again, this isn't levelled at you personally, just your fanbase in general.


Those bad apples may get in as they are recruited by numerous D1 schools, but they get weeded out by the sanctimonious Richt.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Show me where I said you did and I'll send the beer truck back to ya.  You know darn well that the prevailing attitude from UGA fans in general is to point to teams that perform better on the field as "winning at all costs", whereas Saint Richt would NEVER allow such ruffians on his team.
> 
> I agree that Richt is a good man and runs as clean a program as anyone, but to act like he doesn't allow bad apples on his team is laughable.
> 
> Again, this isn't levelled at you personally, just your fanbase in general.



Name one player that has been kicked off another team than Richt has allowed on his team.  There is a huge difference in taking in a kid who has never been in any trouble and a kid who has already been arrested and kicked off another team.  I wish there was a computer program that could predict which kids would do something illegal, but there's not, so in the mean time we have to be reactive instead of proactive.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 12, 2015)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 12, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide!!!



Parole Tide!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Parole Tide!!



1980


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 13, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Name one player that has been kicked off another team than Richt has allowed on his team.  There is a huge difference in taking in a kid who has never been in any trouble and a kid who has already been arrested and kicked off another team.  I wish there was a computer program that could predict which kids would do something illegal, but there's not, so in the mean time we have to be reactive instead of proactive.



No one in this area was shocked at all when Nick Marshall was caught stealing.  There's no way Richt didn't know this kid had all kinds of red flags when he recruited him.  That's why FSU stopped recruiting him.  If you want a team full of choir boys, then start recruiting choir boys.

Again, I'm not knocking Richt.  He does as good a job as anyone at kicking them off the team.  He just doesn't do as good a job of not recruiting them.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> No one in this area was shocked at all when Nick Marshall was caught stealing.  There's no way Richt didn't know this kid had all kinds of red flags when he recruited him.  That's why FSU stopped recruiting him.  If you want a team full of choir boys, then start recruiting choir boys.
> 
> Again, I'm not knocking Richt.  He does as good a job as anyone at kicking them off the team.  He just doesn't do as good a job of not recruiting them.



I thought it was because they wanted him to play QB and he wanted to play basketball, as well.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980



Ouch!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 13, 2015)

DSGB said:


> I thought it was because they wanted him to play QB and he wanted to play basketball, as well.



He wasn't playing qb under Jimbo.  Marshall's football IQ is pretty near 0.  He's perfect for Gus's system, but a horrible fit for Jimbo's.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2015/01/alabama_lb_ryan_anderson_arres.html


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 21, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2015/01/alabama_lb_ryan_anderson_arres.html



Apparently beating up cars is the new thing. At uga we just forget how to drive them.


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2015)

Plenty of time to run that off.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 22, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 22, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Apparently beating up cars is the new thing. At uga we just forget how to drive them.



We beat up scooters


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Feel free to reread through the thread at your comments as Jonathon Taylor was arrested at Bama today... For what you ask? Apparantly choking his girlfriend again. But... but... but... what if he's innocent??? LOL


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Silver Britches (Mar 29, 2015)

WOW! 2 in one day!? 

The Tide be Rollin'!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2015)

Violent Thug


Tide is after the Fulmer Cup.


----------



## Horns (Mar 29, 2015)

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...ylor-arrested-alabama-football-player-georgia


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Violent Thug
> 
> 
> Tide is after the Fulmer Cup.



nah. he will be gone today along with Geno Smith. Better than keeping a rapist, thief, and liar on your team for a 2 years.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Feel free to reread through the thread at your comments as Jonathon Taylor was arrested at Bama today... For what you ask? Apparantly choking his girlfriend again. But... but... but... what if he's innocent??? LOL



Greeney, I know that it's tough knowing that your team has stunk for a decade, and reveling in another teams bad laundry may make you *feel*  better...but it doesn't change the fact that UGA is a 2nd tier team.
Since you obviously are the sensitive type, in touch with your feelings, I'l be gentle...I stated that I'd hold judgement until the courts finished their work, obviously JT did it for them.
Now I say send him packing.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Greeney, I know that it's tough knowing that your team has stunk for a decade, and reveling in another teams bad laundry may make you *feel*  better...but it doesn't change the fact that UGA is a 2nd tier team.
> Since you obviously are the sensitive type, in touch with your feelings, I'l be gentle...I stated that I'd hold judgement until the courts finished their work, obviously JT did it for them.
> Now I say send him packing.



You are hilarious. I know the keyboard makes you feel big but I assure you I am not the sensitive type. And of course you would turn this into about UGA being second tier instead of what the thread is actually about and that is egg on Bama's face for taking this punk in when they didn't need to and now there is another woman in a dorm getting beat up. The point is that Bama is no better than Auburn, FSU, or UGA at discipline even though Bama fans love to crow about what a disciplinarian Saban is. You troll this board as hard as any member here and you know it. But you have a hard time taking it when something about your precious Bama and Saban is posted and end up getting your little boy shorts in a bunch. Take it like a man and simply admit you were wrong. It really isn't that difficult to do.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> You are hilarious. I know the keyboard makes you feel big but I assure you I am not the sensitive type. And of course you would turn this into about UGA being second tier instead of what the thread is actually about and that is egg on Bama's face for taking this punk in when they didn't need to and now there is another woman in a dorm getting beat up. The point is that Bama is no better than Auburn, FSU, or UGA at discipline even though Bama fans love to crow about what a disciplinarian Saban is. You troll this board as hard as any member here and you know it. But you have a hard time taking it when something about your precious Bama and Saban is posted and end up getting your little boy shorts in a bunch. Take it like a man and simply admit you were wrong. It really isn't that difficult to do.



define "Troll" for us all greeny,...I participate in this forum...at least as long as you've been around.

You'd like to think that BAMA "has egg on it's face",...that is your feeble opinion.
Saban took a shot and it didn't work out...and as far as I see, the BAMA fans here are united in their opinion to dismiss JT....*that is taking it like a man* 

But you keep on scouring police files of all the teams and posting your profiles to boost your feeling of self worth.

The rest of us have lives to live


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> define "Troll" for us all greeny,...I participate in this forum...at least as long as you've been around.
> 
> You'd like to think that BAMA "has egg on it's face",...that is your feeble opinion.
> Saban took a shot and it didn't work out...and as far as I see, the BAMA fans here are united in their opinion to dismiss JT....*that is taking it like a man*
> ...



Don't have to scour brother. Both files were on the front page of al.com.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

He gone.
Saban has officially dismissed JT from the team.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2015)

Sad is all I can say.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Don't have to scour brother. Both files were on the front page of al.com.



Sorry Greeney, not front page,...front page was spring break pictures...don't ask me how I know...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> define "Troll" for us all greeny,...I participate in this forum...at least as long as you've been around.
> 
> You'd like to think that BAMA "has egg on it's face",...that is your feeble opinion.
> Saban took a shot and it didn't work out...and as far as I see, the BAMA fans here are united in their opinion to dismiss JT....*that is taking it like a man*
> ...




No need to argue with the Internet tough guy.  Waste of time III


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> No need to argue with the Internet tough guy.  Waste of time III



I hope you aren't suggesting I wouldn't have the same opinion in person. If so you are wrong.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. he will be gone today along with Geno Smith. Better than keeping a rapist, thief, and liar on your team for a 2 years.




FSU actually saved y'all a lot of grief. You know if Winston was kicked to the curb Saban would've tripped all over himself trying to pick him up.



Taylor is a prime example of Saban's win at all costs mentality.


----------



## riprap (Mar 29, 2015)

As I've heard many times on this forum,  these things just don't happen at bama.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 31, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I hope you aren't suggesting I wouldn't have the same opinion in person. If so you are wrong.



Greene. He is a legend in his own mind.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> FSU actually saved y'all a lot of grief. You know if Winston was kicked to the curb Saban would've tripped all over himself trying to pick him up.
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor is a prime example of Saban's win at all costs mentality.



I have zero doubt that he would be the starter at an Alabama school.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 31, 2015)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Greene. He is a legend in his own mind.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. he will be gone today along with Geno Smith. Better than keeping a rapist, thief, and liar on your team for a 2 years.



Let's assume that "he who shall not be named" is guilty of ALL that you just said.  FSU didn't actively pursue and bring in a known rapist, thief, and liar.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 31, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> define "Troll" for us all greeny,...I participate in this forum...at least as long as you've been around.
> 
> You'd like to think that BAMA "has egg on it's face",...that is your feeble opinion.
> Saban took a shot and it didn't work out...and as far as I see, the BAMA fans here are united in their opinion to dismiss JT....*that is taking it like a man*
> ...



My God, man.  You act like you don't know why he does it.  It's in his user name.  That Dawg is Greene with envy.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 31, 2015)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Greene. He is a legend in his own mind.



He is the Biggsteve of the sports forum, complete with ending most post with lol.  That's why I put him on ignore.


----------

